# Illinois January Shotgun season



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

im from illinois and we just had are january shotgun season!!!!!!! wonderin about u nodak people if you have a 3rd shotgun season


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

not sure what part of Illinois your in, but the January season is antlerless and muzzleloader. By special permit.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

We dont even have a second deer season unless you count muzzleloader season til mid december


----------

